# Dakine Pick-Up Pad vs. Towel



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I have been trying to come up with ways to carry bikes in the bed of my truck without taking up too much space, taking wheels off, or spending much money. I stumbled upon the Dakine Pick-Up Pad seen here:

https://www.dakine.com/bike/accessories/pick-up-pads/pick-up-pad-lg/

and thought that seemed like a good idea, but then I got to thinking do I really even need that? So today I tried using just an old bathroom towel folded up a few times to protect my bike and tail-gate, like so:



















Any reason I can't just do this instead of spending my cash on the pad? I have never seen one of the pads in person, so maybe they would do more for me, or protect a bit better, but does the towel seem like a reasonable substitute?

Also, somewhat related, is it ok to transport a bike like this that has the cables mounted on the underside of the down tube or can that damage the cables or frame?

Any help would be appreciated.

-Bryce


----------



## slyderHD (Apr 21, 2010)

check out the rack i built for my Toyota

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=622878


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Watch the open cables on the downtube. Ive seen cables rub almost through the downtube after shuttling.


----------



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

kntr said:


> Watch the open cables on the downtube. Ive seen cables rub almost through the downtube after shuttling.


The cable rub through the down tube? I could maybe see the other way around but I would think aluminum would be a bit tougher than the thin cable... I may have a way around that, I think I can fit something small and thin in between the cable and down tube to prevent and excess rubbing.

Any one else with some input? Does the pick up pad really do much other than what my towel is currently doing?

-Bryce


----------



## WereBot (May 25, 2010)

I think the Pick Up Pad and your towel serve the same function. As long as it's folded thick enough to stop the bike scratching the paint and other parts of the bike aren't hitting paint then your good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic_nick (Oct 18, 2005)

Si[xXx]er said:


> The cable rub through the down tube? I could maybe see the other way around but I would think aluminum would be a bit tougher than the thin cable... I may have a way around that, I think I can fit something small and thin in between the cable and down tube to prevent and excess rubbing.
> 
> -Bryce


The frame is aluminium and the cables steel so they are much harder and also the woven pattern will exaggerate the wear they can do to your frame so it would be an idea to try and prevent this.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

sic_nick said:


> The frame is aluminium and the cables steel so they are much harder and also the woven pattern will exaggerate the wear they can do to your frame so it would be an idea to try and prevent this.


Exactly.

One long shuttle almost ruined my frame a few years ago when the cable almost wore through the frame.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Vomit Remnants*

I've used floor mats to good effect.

Alternatively, get a few carpet remnants with rubber on one side.


----------



## peter584 (Jan 14, 2006)

Does the wheel over the tailgate work alright for just one bike? Do you need the strap too?


----------



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah seems to work well with only one bike, I used this method of transport this week and it seemed good, you probably don't need the ratchet strap, I have used a few bungee cords recently and they seemed to do the job just fine, to make sure the bike doesn't slide around at all on longer trips.

-Bryce


----------

